# Profibus DP auf PA



## Kalle85 (5 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, bei dem mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann.

Über das FieldGate FXA780 (E&H) und den DP/PA-Segmentkoppler MCBC-FB-GT (P&F) kommunizier ich mit verschiedenen PA-Feldgeräten.
Das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, ich kann die Prozessdaten über Ethernet mit dem Programm FieldCare (E&H) auslesen.

Nun will ich auch eine S7-300 über den Profibus-DP mit einbinden.
Zur Verfügung steht mir die CPU-314C-2DP.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau wie ich die Hardware im Simatic-Manager konfigurieren muss.

Dazu brauch ich doch die gsd-Datei vom Segmentkoppler, oder?
Die hab ich aber nirgends gefunden.

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Sven_HH (6 Februar 2009)

Soweit mir bekannt hat der P&F Segmentkoppler keine GSD, nur die PA´s selbst haben GSD´s.

Ich würde Dir aber nicht raten über die DP an der auch Segmentkoppler hängt noch weitere DP zu betreiben. Da diese Strang auf Grund der PA nur mit 93,75 kbit/s konfiguriert werden kann.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2009)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde Dir aber nicht raten über die DP an der auch Segmentkoppler hängt noch weitere DP zu betreiben. Da diese Strang auf Grund der PA nur mit 93,75 kbit/s konfiguriert werden kann.
> ...


Also Segmentkoppler vom Typ SK2 (P&F) können von 45,45 kbd bis 12 MBd konfiguriert werden


----------



## Sven_HH (6 Februar 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Also Segmentkoppler vom Typ SK2 (P&F) können von 45,45 kbd bis 12 MBd konfiguriert werden


 
Stimmt, aber ist das beim MCBC-FB-GT auch der Fall


----------



## Syntaxfehler (6 Februar 2009)

Kalle85 schrieb:


> Dazu brauch ich doch die gsd-Datei vom Segmentkoppler, oder?
> Die hab ich aber nirgends gefunden.
> Gruß Karl


 
Der Segmentkoppler ist immer Transparent für eine SPS. Daher findest du auch keine GSD oder DTM-Datei. Nur für ein Gateway z.b: PuF. SK3 "HD2-GTR-4PA" gibt es GSD sowie DTM-Dateien in der man dann unter anderem die Geschwindigkeit der Profibus-DP Linie einstellen kann. Profibus-PA Geschwindigkeit kann man nicht verändern (Ex-Schutz).

Über Fieldcare loggst du dich ja per DTM-Datei in die Teilnehmer ein.

Deklariere deine Profibus-DP Schnittstelle an der S7-300 auf Slave und füge diese SPS in dein projekt ein. Oder soll diese auch als Master fungieren und sich Daten aus den Profibus-PA Teilnehmer holen?
Wer ist der Master am Bus?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Kalle85 (8 Februar 2009)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Oder soll diese auch als Master fungieren und sich Daten aus den Profibus-PA Teilnehmer holen?
> Wer ist der Master am Bus?
> 
> Gruß
> Syny


 

Erstmal Danke für eure Kommentare.

Ja, ich wollte die SPS eigentlich als Master nutzen und z.B. Temperatur-Werte von PA-Teilnehmern auslesen. Das funktioniert doch, oder?


----------



## vladi (9 Februar 2009)

*Pa*

Hi,
wie schon gesagt wurde:
Der Segmentkoppler ist Transparent für die SPS in dem Busstrang; die entspr. Geräte haben ja ihre GSD Dateien. 
Da die aber normal nur die kleinste Baudrate fahren, gibt es z.B. ein Konvertierprogramm(glaub von P&F), was die original GSDs "umschreibt", sodass die PA Geräte auch höhere Baudraten unterstützen, das geht mit den
o.g. Gateways schon.
Sonst funktioniert der DB Bus ganz normal, als wenn die PA Geräte ganz "normale" Teilnehmer wären, auch gemischt.

Gruss: V.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (9 Februar 2009)

vladi schrieb:


> Da die aber normal nur die kleinste Baudrate fahren, gibt es z.B. ein Konvertierprogramm(glaub von P&F), was die original GSDs "umschreibt", sodass die PA Geräte auch höhere Baudraten unterstützen


 
Das stimmt, das Programm ist von PuF und heißt "Profibus-PA-GSD-Converter"

Der Converter wirft alle Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten der alten GSD-Datei raus und trägt neue ein. Das kann man im Editor z.b. sehen. Sodass man dann 2 GSD-Dateien erhält. Einmal die normale und die PA-Conventierte für höhere Geschwindigkeiten.

Wenn man heutzutage Profibus-PA Geräte von E&H einbaut und sich die aktuelle GSD-Datei downloaded, ist diese schon für höhere Geschwindigkeiten vorgesehen und muss nicht mehr konventiert werden.

@Kalle du könntest über das Token Passing jedem Master die Sendeberechtigung geben. So musst du aber alle Profibus-Teilnehmer auf dieser Linie in der neuen CPU einfügen. Zudem könntest du ein Problem bekommen, da der PA-Bus sehr langsam ist und PA-Teilnehmer ja Realzahlen als Messwert gleich übertragen und diverse andere Byte's (kommt drauf an wieviel Daten du aus den PA-Teilnehmer holst).

Ich würde eher die neue CPU als Slave deklarieren und die Daten die du benötigst von der Master CPU zusenden.
So bist du viel flexibler, da du bei neueren Teilnehmer in beiden Master diese einfügen müsstest.

Gruß
Syny


----------

